
Defensibility as an touchstone for development decisions « Hints and Kinks - mceachen
http://matthew.mceachen.us/blog/defensibility-as-an-touchstone-for-development-decisions-786.html
======
bediger
I have to question the _universal_ truth of "there's more than one way to do
it". That saying bears truth for algorithmic parts of systems, but how about
"business logic", that be all and end all of J2EE systems?

I spent a few hours contemplating some exceptionally unreasonable and hence
difficult-to-test "business logic" once upon a time. After kicking it around
with co-workers, the project manager decided that maybe "business logic" is
the only part of a system with one correct implementation.

I'm not sure that's a true statement all the time, but it sure does make sense
a lot of the time.

~~~
mceachen
Even in the scope of business logic, though, there's almost always multiple
implementations that will result in a functionally correct output.

